# Jealousy



## Expiry (Dec 29, 2008)

When someone posts a problem on here, there's usually more than one solution.

Does anyone else get slightly jealous when yours is one of many solutions - that works - only to see the OP reply to say that they're using someone else's?

Goddam it! I hate that.


----------



## Domski (Dec 29, 2008)

Not really, I just feel sorry for them not choosing to use my obviously far superior solution 

Dom


----------



## riaz (Dec 29, 2008)

Expiry said:


> When someone posts a problem on here, there's usually more than one solution.
> 
> Does anyone else get slightly jealous when yours is one of many solutions - that works - only to see the OP reply to say that they're using someone else's?
> 
> Goddam it! I hate that.



You're lucky if your OPs come back to say anything.  A lot of them don't even bother.

For me, the jealousy works the other way round, except it is envy, when I see the far more elegant solutions compared to my sledgehammer tactics, and I think "I wish I could have done that", "or that", "or at least even that".

It's not a case of the OP selecting your suggestion that should matter, but the fact that you have taught an alternative route to a number of people who did not even know a route existed.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 29, 2008)

Domski said:


> Not really, I just feel sorry for them not choosing to use my obviously far superior solution
> 
> Dom


----------



## Oorang (Dec 29, 2008)

Best. Thread. Evar.

rofl@everyone

Seriously though, OPs choose solutions for a lot of different reasons. They don't choose what is "best" they choose what is "best for _them_". And that can because they found one solution easier to understand, fewer lines of code, it blended in better with what they had without causing a rewrite on and on. A lot of times the _best_ solution is a total rewrite, and in lieu of doing a total rewrite they just kluge what they were after into what they have. So uhm... nope I don't take it personally


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 29, 2008)

If I posted the best solution then I guess I fall somewhere between Expiry's jealosy and Domski's pity... frustration? If another member's solution is better (and assuming the OP did pick theirs) then I guess it's a mixture of Riaz's envy and gratitude for a nice learning experience [which seems to be the case most often when Aladin or Barry or Domenic post behind me on a formula-based question]. 

On the other hand, if another member posts a solution that I consider superior to what I offered and the OP indicated he went with mine; I will flat out tell the OP to use the other suggestion and try to explain why. The inverse is trickier. When your own solution is better, it can be tricky to explain your solution's superiority without coming across like you're putting down the other member's suggestion. Unless the other guy's suggestion is pretty bad, I'll just hope the OP will pick the better solution. 

If I see a thread where several solutions are offered and I cannot materially improve on what's already there; I'll try to summarize the pro's and con's of a couple the well-crafted solutions and under which circumstances one might chose (a), (b) or (c).


----------



## Smitty (Dec 29, 2008)

riaz said:


> For me, the jealousy works the other way round, except it is envy, when I see the far more elegant solutions compared to my sledgehammer tactics, and I think "I wish I could have done that", "or that", "or at least even that".



Especially when Aladin (or one of the other formula gurus) posts one of his doozies...


----------



## Joe4 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have seen a lot of replies where the OP just tries the first response, and is satisfied with that if it works, even if there are more elegant solutions posted below it.  But at lot of times, they need a quick answer, so that is understandable.

What I find frustrating is when I reply to an unanswered thread, and in the time it takes to type up an answer, someone has already responded with pretty much the same answer!  So now my response has become the "mockingbird" response.

Course, if I learned how to type, it probably wouldn't be an issue...


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 29, 2008)

Joe4 said:


> What I find frustrating is when I reply to an unanswered thread, and in the time it takes to type up an answer, someone has already responded with pretty much the same answer! So now my response has become the "mockingbird" response.


 
Phhht - I never see those as copycats at all; I just look at the post times. If they're a few minutes apart then I figure it just re-inforces for the user that said solution is a solid one. 

What baffles me is when some greenhorn comes behind days, weeks or even months later and posts a rather horrid little suggestion. Never have understood what would possess someone to do that.


----------



## Joe4 (Dec 29, 2008)

> Phhht - I never see those as copycats at all; I just look at the post times. If they're a few minutes apart then I figure it just re-inforces for the user that said solution is a solid one.


Oh, I know.  And you're absolutely right.  Still make me feel like a "Johnny-come-lately" though...

To expand upon one of the earlier responses, I think one of the coolest things is when you post what you think is a pretty good answer, and then someone else posts one that just blows you away.  I have learned a LOT that way (and usually try to give that responder their due props!).


----------



## mole999 (Dec 29, 2008)

As one on the end of receiving useful help when requested, I appreciate all the methods of doing, what I thought I asked for, and see which best fits my needs.

And very confused when offset, array, index etc appear so elegantly and I really can't see how they work, even when beautifully crafted


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 29, 2008)

mole999 said:


> And very confused when offset, array, index etc appear so elegantly and I really can't see how they work, even when beautifully crafted


Have you been using the _evaluate formula_ tool on the data | formula auditing (it's on the _formula_ tab in 2007)? It is a terrific tool for trying to comprehend some of the advanced magic Aladin and our posse of formula wizards here cast.


----------



## mole999 (Dec 29, 2008)

Greg Truby said:


> Have you been using the _evaluate formula_ tool on the data | formula auditing (it's on the _formula_ tab in 2007)? It is a terrific tool for trying to comprehend some of the advanced magic Aladin and our posse of formula wizards here cast.



You hav epiqued my interest, now I'm going to get even less work done as I explore


----------



## texasalynn (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree and love it when someone else posts gives qudos to your answer.  While still giving yet a different twist for an answer.  I have learned alot by seeing how something can be accomplished in different ways.  I think as someone said here before it is a lot of times the OP just takes the answer they most understand.  I muse though when you give an answer and they don't even bother to try it, just decide "nope that's not it" when it is.  =)


----------



## sous2817 (Dec 29, 2008)

I try to help out when I can, but I'm definitly in the "knows just enough to be dangerous and lead people down the wrong path" category.  When I'm obviously wrong or when a better solution comes up, I try to give credit to the person who posted it.

What drives me crazy is when someone feels they have a complex answer so they keep going down the complex solution route...never bother trying the less complex solution because "obviously it won't fit their complex needs".   Seems to happen a lot when people want to count conditional formatting...they hardly ever want to count what causes the conditional formatting, they get fixated on counting the colors themselves.


----------



## riaz (Dec 30, 2008)

Joe4 said:


> What I find frustrating is when I reply to an unanswered thread, and in the time it takes to type up an answer, someone has already responded with pretty much the same answer!  So now my response has become the "mockingbird" response.
> 
> Course, if I learned how to type, it probably wouldn't be an issue...



Hi Joe, I know the feeling.  When I post a solution, I usually copy the OP's data onto a blank sheet, work out a solution, then come back and post it.  This takes a bit of time, so before I post, I check if anyone else has posted a response similar to mine.  I see none, so I post, and by the time the Board updates, lo and behold, three solutions have been posted before mine, making me Johnny come lately.  I don't think this is down to typing speed, just a vagary of the Board.

Nevertheless, it gives me a warm feeling inside when my solution matches something given by those I consider experts (too many to name here), and an even warmer feeling that I am now managing to give back a bit of what I have received from this Board (for which we are truly thankful).


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Dec 30, 2008)

Personally I hate it when I reply, and one or more other people have also replied with different solutions, and then the OP replies saying "Thanks, it worked great!".

Without telling us _which one_ worked.

But that's still better than OPs who never come back at all.


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 30, 2008)

Gerald Higgins said:


> Personally I hate it when I reply, and one or more other people have also replied with different solutions, and then the OP replies saying "Thanks, it worked great!".
> 
> Without telling us _which one_ worked.


 
 I have felt that way soooo many times! However, that's better than when there are four alternatives and the OP posts back "that doesn't work" and you're left wondering - did he try them all? Or is he referring to just the first one?


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Dec 30, 2008)

> However, that's better than when there are four alternatives and the OP posts back "that doesn't work" and you're left wondering - did he try them all? Or is he referring to just the first one?


 
You got that right Greg !

Or when they just say "It didn't work" when you KNOW it MUST work, if they've described their problem correctly.


----------



## Smitty (Dec 30, 2008)

I just have to say Ditto to both Greg and Gerald.  I can't tell you how many times I've zoned out of a post because of an "it didn't work", or how frustrated one of those "Thanks, it works!" responses with 4-5 different answers can be...

Maybe for me it stems from my PC illiterate boss' constant "this isn't right!" to a lot of the stuff I generate.  I finally gave up and left it at: "Obviously you're right.  When you figure out what's wrong you just come and let me know..."  

Or, if I'm really pissed at him, I'd say "Of course it looks wrong.  You have it opened in Word."  But I'm also the ultimate smarta$$.


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Dec 30, 2008)

Or how about this one
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1788780&posted=1#post1788780
where I _think_ they are saying thanks, but I'm not exactly sure


----------



## Oorang (Dec 31, 2008)

Aleast they said thanks. I get a lot where they never post back one way or the other. And then I have to wonder ...


----------



## DonkeyOte (Dec 31, 2008)

Oorang said:


> Aleast they said thanks. I get a lot where they never post back one way or the other. And then I have to wonder ...



I tend to just get another question ... 

I suffer from board envy ... more often that not once I see the uber-solution I can see that I too "could" have done it if only I were smart enough to think of the approach... though I concede that on too many occasions for my liking that is not always the case


----------



## riaz (Dec 31, 2008)

Thread hijack 

Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed the tendency for responders to use VBA by default, even when a simple formula might do the job?

Similarly, is there an increased trend for OPs to ask for VBA or macros (and sometimes even calling on Marcos), even when the problem requires a formula based solution?


----------



## riaz (Dec 31, 2008)

DonkeyOte said:


> I tend to just get another question ...



Weren't you supposed to be on holiday?  Couldn't stay away, could you?


----------



## Joe4 (Dec 31, 2008)

> Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed the tendency for responders to use VBA by default, even when a simple formula might do the job?


 
I think a lot of time, they cannot come up with a formula themselves, so they often think that a more complex solution, such as VBA, is required.  So I don't think it is usuallu matter of preferring VBA over formulas, it is more of a matter of not realizing that there may be a formula that can do it.


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 31, 2008)

riaz said:


> Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed the tendency for responders to use VBA by default, even when a simple formula might do the job?
> 
> Similarly, is there an increased trend for OPs to ask for VBA or macros (and sometimes even calling on Marcos), even when the problem requires a formula based solution?


 
I noticed that long ago. Normally as a bonus I'll wrap the answer in a nice wise-aśś remark like "you can just do =A1*2 or you can spend hours creating a digital signature, learning how to force macros to be enabled, blah, blah, blah."


----------



## Oorang (Dec 31, 2008)

riaz said:


> Thread hijack
> 
> Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed the tendency for responders to use VBA by default, even when a simple formula might do the job?
> 
> Similarly, is there an increased trend for OPs to ask for VBA or macros (and sometimes even calling on Marcos), even when the problem requires a formula based solution?



Oh yes. I have caught myself at it a time or two even. Once the novelty of VBA wears off though, I am of the opinion that you should use the code that is already written. (Another words, don't build a function in VBA when Microsoft has already built one that works.)


----------



## NateO (Dec 31, 2008)

riaz said:


> Thread hijack
> 
> Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed the tendency for responders to use VBA by default, even when a simple formula might do the job?


Not in my threads, to be honest. I try to go with whatever is pertinent. Granted there is native functionality that I'm not crazy about, i.e., I will reinvent the wheel from time-to-time. However, I do try to consider all worlds before I respond to question.


----------



## Stormseed (Jan 2, 2009)

Smitty said:


> Especially when Aladin (or one of the other formula gurus) posts one of his doozies...


 
I second this statement  

When someone like Aladin, Mr. Richard, Mr. Andrew Poulsom, Jindon, to name a few, post their super tight code solutions, it makes me feel like the way Luke feels all the time 

Nevertheless, there is always a very stiff competition amongst us because there are too many of the Gurus on this Board - not to forget, Luke, KrishnaKumar, Mr. Stanley (StanleyDGrom), Rory, VOG, Peter_Sss, and the list could go on.. does not have an end. Albeit, we do learn from these alternate solutions and it is a great feeling !!!!


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Jan 5, 2009)

NateO said:


> ...I do try to consider all worlds before I respond to question.


 
I used to do that too, but it was taking me ages, and eventually I decided to simply assume that Excel works the same on Mars and Jupiter as it does on Earth. 


But if anyone wants to hijack this thread into a whole new orbit, feel free to explain why it might be different . . . .


----------



## RoryA (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe it's a gravity thing - does End(xlUp) go further on the Moon than on Mars?


----------



## mole999 (Jan 6, 2009)

rorya said:


> Maybe it's a gravity thing - does End(xlUp) go further on the Moon than on Mars?



It did do in 2007


----------



## RoryA (Jan 6, 2009)

Depends where you started from...


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 6, 2009)

Working with Dates could prove to be something of an issue anywhere other than Earth...


----------



## mole999 (Jan 6, 2009)

Measure in Earth standard days, obviously the rotational period of any other place would knacker a watch as Arthur Dent found out


----------



## Oorang (Jan 6, 2009)

rofl @ End(xlUp) * Gravity

That sort of made me think of another facet in this whole conversation. Sledgehammers (another one I am "occasionally" guilty of)  I once saw (participated in) a whole thread on the "best" way to get the botton row. (It's this by the way: )

```
Private Function GetBottomRow(ByVal sh As Worksheet) As Long       
        GetBottomRow = sh.UsedRange(sh.UsedRange.Count).Row 
End Function
```


----------



## RoryA (Jan 6, 2009)

I would disagree that that is the best way, though I am open to argument. Much time and energy has been spent overcoming Excel's occasional delusions as to what the UsedRange actually is!


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Oorang - doesn't that find the lowest row with data or formatting, rather than the lowest row with data?


----------



## Oorang (Jan 6, 2009)

What started the whole discussion was the used of Range("A65536").End(xlUp) could miss data in excel 2007 (if there are more than 65536 rows), but if you used a larger number then it wouldn't be cross compatible with earlier versions. Yes, if you have "dirty" data then usedrange can grab cells with no data... But I submit that any worksheet not having clean usedrange, is probably also not clean enough for automation without scrubbing anyway. 
And for the purpose of the scrub itself you can always do a reasonably quick test of LenB(cll.Value) to shrink the range. The chief advantage being that usedrange will _always_ get all of the data, where end(xlup) can miss data, both because of versioning problems, or because of presumption that you are using the longest column. If your data in not fully normalized (as may be the case in a scrub) then you might zoom right up past data by using too short of a column. The general principle being it was deemed better to have all the data + non-data cells, then miss data completely.


----------



## RoryA (Jan 6, 2009)

but that's why you would use:

```
Cells(rows.Count, 1).End(xlUp)
```
- no version issues.


----------



## Colin Legg (Jan 6, 2009)

You could use Rows.Count and then it would be compatible with all versions. The drawback with End(xlUp) is it will return incorrectly if the last row is hidden. If this is a possibility I use Find.


----------



## Oorang (Jan 6, 2009)

rorya said:


> but that's why you would use:
> 
> ```
> Cells(rows.Count, 1).End(xlUp)
> ...


 That still assumes you have correctly guessed which column is going to be the "longest"... See also Colin's remark. I hadn't even thought of that one


----------



## RoryA (Jan 6, 2009)

I only use that in simple instances. My default function is:

```
Public Function LastRowInSheet(wks As Worksheet) As Long
   ' Returns the number of the last row with data anywhere in it
   LastRowInSheet = 1
   On Error Resume Next
   With wks.UsedRange
      LastRowInSheet = .Cells.Find(what:="*", after:=.Cells(1), _
              SearchOrder:=1, _
              SearchDirection:=2).Row
   End With
End Function
```


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 6, 2009)

Shoot, if I were needin' ta fetch that from a ws where didn't know the layout and hence which column I ought to be checkin', I would just dust off the [very] oldie but still quite goodie UDF for lastcell and get the row. To Rory's point, UsedRange is too easily sullied for it to me to use it in code that must be very robust. (And yes, you can tell this is something I wrote/copied years and years ago because I did NOT use Hungarian notation. :wink

```
Sub foo()
    MsgBox udfLastCell(ActiveSheet).Row
End Sub
Function udfLastCell(ws As Worksheet) As Range
    Dim LastRow&, LastCol%
    LastRow = 1: LastCol = 1
    '// Error-handling is here in case there is not any
    '// data in the worksheet
    On Error Resume Next
    With ws
        '// Find the real last row
        LastRow = .Cells.Find(What:="*", _
            SearchDirection:=xlPrevious, _
            SearchOrder:=xlByRows).Row
        '// Find the real last column
        LastCol = .Cells.Find(What:="*", _
            SearchDirection:=xlPrevious, _
            SearchOrder:=xlByColumns).Column
    End With
    Set udfLastCell = ws.Cells(LastRow, LastCol)
End Function
```
But much more importantly, Mole has given us this following to work with:


mole999 said:


> Measure in Earth standard days, obviously the rotational period of any other place would knacker a watch as Arthur Dent found out


And this begs the question, will future versions of Excel support the probability functions needed to run Infinite Improbability Drives?


----------



## Oorang (Jan 6, 2009)

hmmm... That may be better (trundles off to other thread to see that they think)

And now I am forced to ask... Do you carry that sledgehammer around in your pocket? 


Edit: Missed Greg's post... but I still vote Rorya at this time.

Edit2: The other thread.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 6, 2009)

Oorang said:


> And now I am forced to ask... Do you carry that sledgehammer around in your pocket?


 
Ahem, that ain't a sledgehammer, and my eyes are up here, mister...


----------



## Oorang (Jan 6, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> Ahem, that ain't a sledgehammer, and my eyes are up here, mister...


Aaaannnnd now I feel dirty. Besides I was looking at rorya's pant's..... I mean uhm, never mind.


----------



## RoryA (Jan 6, 2009)

What pants?


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 6, 2009)

rorya said:


> What pants?


 gdammit Archibald.  I was sippin' my coffee when I read that.  Damñed near got coffee both up my nose and on the keyboard.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jan 6, 2009)

I was wondering where the :vomit: emoticon was myself!


----------



## Oorang (Jan 6, 2009)

rorya said:


> What pants?


 Auughhh!!!!! Suprise and Terror! Teh horrorz! Teh horrorz!


----------



## RoryA (Jan 6, 2009)

cornflakegirl said:


> I was wondering where the :vomit: emoticon was myself!


 
There's a whole bunch of useful smilies missing from this place!


----------



## RoryA (Jan 6, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> Damñed near ...


 
You've been spending too much time in the other languages boards...


----------



## Oorang (Jan 6, 2009)

rorya said:


> There's a whole bunch of useful smilies missing from this place!


 
I think there should sum it up pretty well:


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 6, 2009)

rorya said:


> What pants?



Still wearing that soiled nappy from the other day are you Rory ?

(seriously -- don't answer that)


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Just when you thought the tone couldn't get any lower...


----------



## Colin Legg (Jan 6, 2009)

Wasn't only the tone that had gone too low!


----------



## BAlGaInTl (Jan 6, 2009)

The lastrow discussion has me intrigued.

I don't put myself in the same league as most here, but it seems something is wrong with my sledge hammer as it often starts with the macro recorder and then gets me something like this:


```
Sub Macro1()
Dim lRow
Dim ws As Worksheet
    Set ws = Sheets("Sheet2")
    lRow = ws.Cells.SpecialCells(xlLastCell).Row
    MsgBox (lRow)
End Sub
```

I never thought of trying to find a new way to do it really without starting in a particular column.


----------



## BAlGaInTl (Jan 6, 2009)

Also, if I'm only worried about the sheet I'm currently working on, I can simplify it to:


```
Sub Macro1()
Dim lRow
    lRow = Cells.SpecialCells(xlLastCell).Row
    MsgBox (lRow)
End Sub
```

hmmmmm....

I learned something new today.  Yeah!


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jan 6, 2009)

That code will include "dirty" cells in the same way that UsedRange does.


----------



## BAlGaInTl (Jan 6, 2009)

cornflakegirl said:


> That code will include "dirty" cells in the same way that UsedRange does.



Ahhhh.... very true.

But everyones workbooks are clean like mine right?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 6, 2009)

unlike Rory's nappy ...


----------



## Colin Legg (Jan 6, 2009)

You just can't resist a dangling carrot!


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 6, 2009)

guilty as charged... but it makes a pleasant change from the stick.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 6, 2009)

cornflakegirl said:


> Just when you thought the tone couldn't get any lower...





Colin_L said:


> Wasn't only the tone that had gone too low!


Hey, I offered two possible detours, one highbrow detour through intergalactic space and literary wit; and another lowbrow detour, through the gutter and wretching into the street grate. Not my fault y'all ran with the second.


----------



## texasalynn (Jan 6, 2009)

ahh and this thread has been hi-jacked or is it jealousy of who has the best way to capture the last row


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Mr Truby is on the thread, and you need to ask if it's been hijacked?!

Greg - could you try again with the Hitchhiker diversion? Please!


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 6, 2009)

cornflakegirl said:


> Mr Truby is on the thread, and you need to ask if it's been hijacked?!
> 
> Greg - could you try again with the Hitchhiker diversion? Please!


 
Oh, I think you're more than capable of starting with "Infinite Improbabilities Drives" and "Excel" and coming up with the first leg of the detour, Emma.


----------



## Oorang (Jan 6, 2009)

There is an art, or rather a knack to finding the last row. The knack lies in learning how to find every used row _but_ the last... And fail.

```
Public Sub IFlyNoYouFalled()
    MsgBox GetRowsNotLast(ActiveSheet)(1)
End Sub
 
Public Function GetRowsNotLast(wks As Worksheet) As Long()
        Dim cll As Excel.Range
        Dim ur1 As Excel.Range
        Dim lngRtnVal() As Long
        Dim lngIndx As Long
        Set ur1 = wks.UsedRange.Columns(1)
        ReDim lngRtnVal(1 To ur1.Rows.Count - 1)
        For Each cll In ur1.Cells
            If cll.Row = ur1.Rows.Count Then
                lngIndx = lngIndx + 1
                lngRtnVal(lngIndx) = cll.Row + ur1.Row - 1
            End If
        Next
        ReDim Preserve lngRtnVal(1 To lngIndx)
        GetRowsNotLast = lngRtnVal()
End Function
```


----------



## TinaP (Jan 7, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> Hey, I offered two possible detours, one highbrow detour through intergalactic space and literary wit; and another lowbrow detour, through the gutter and wretching into the street grate. Not my fault y'all ran with the second.


 
Find out what you do best and stick with it.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jan 7, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> Oh, I think you're more than capable of starting with "Infinite Improbabilities Drives" and "Excel" and coming up with the first leg of the detour, Emma.



Actually, more importantly - will future versions of Excel be able to make a decent cup of tea?

(Tina - DonkeyBoy really doesn't need any more encouragement!)


----------



## Oorang (Jan 7, 2009)

Or will they produce something that tastes, not quite, but almost entirely unlike tea? And more imporantly why _did_ the user take one look at the changes to access and think "Oh no, not again."?


----------



## RoryA (Jan 7, 2009)

Have you _seen_ Access 2007??


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jan 7, 2009)

Nononono!

almost, but not quite, entirely unlike tea*

These things are important! 

*Which, by a staggering coincidence, is also what is produced by the drinks machine at work. Despite the fact that I've seen actual tea leaves in it...


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 7, 2009)

cornflakegirl said:


> I've seen actual tea leaves in it...


 
And what, pray tell, did the tea leaves say?


----------



## RoryA (Jan 7, 2009)

Username still intact, I see, Greg...


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jan 7, 2009)

I think they said how great it would be to be nice to people for a change. D'ya think I should spread the message more widely?


----------



## RoryA (Jan 7, 2009)

cornflakegirl said:


> I think they said how great it would be to be nice to people for a change. D'ya think I should spread the message more widely?


 
Depends if you wanna get nailed to a tree, I guess...


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 7, 2009)

rorya said:


> Username still intact, I see, Greg...


 
Perhaps Richard read Emma's tea leaves?


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 7, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> Perhaps Richard read Emma's tea leaves?


 
I don't have the courage to 'fess up to Tracy if somebody ratted on me about the username change - however utterly hilarious it would be...

Sigh.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 7, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> I don't have the courage to 'fess up to Tracy if somebody ratted on me about the username change - however utterly hilarious it would be...
> Sigh.


Aye, cain't fault ya there laddie. Rory's sig is too true. I used too much chlorine once. Tracy said the Geneva convention didn't cover pool boys...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 7, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> Aye, cain't fault ya there laddie. Rory's sig is too true. I used too much chlorine once. Tracy said the Geneva convention didn't cover pool boys...


----------



## Oorang (Jan 7, 2009)

rorya said:


> Have you _seen_ Access 2007??


Yes and if you knew exactly why the user thought that, you'd know a great deal more about the universe indeed.


----------



## mole999 (Jan 7, 2009)

Pondering, has anyone deliberately written something overtly long winded and obtuse in a response just to see the reaction, the ultimate dire VBA macro as such, as we have explored Up, we need to explore Down also


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 7, 2009)

mole999 said:


> ...has anyone deliberately written something overtly long winded and obtuse in a response just to see the reaction...


 
Hey Greg - he means you buddy!


----------



## Oorang (Jan 7, 2009)

Ouch


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 7, 2009)

mole999 said:


> Pondering, has anyone deliberately written something overtly long winded and obtuse in a response just to see the reaction, the ultimate dire VBA macro as such, as we have explored Up, we need to explore Down also





RichardSchollar said:


> Hey Greg - he means you buddy!





Oorang said:


> Ouch


 
No, Richard's correct. I *have* done that.  Some member posted a needlessly complex solution so I went overboard and either wrote a routine or outlined a procedure that basically went from New York to Boston by way of Chicago, Seattle, Los Angeles, Dallas & Miami.  I just can't recall a phrase that would help me find it on a search...


----------



## mole999 (Jan 7, 2009)

Tell me there was an easier way
Two of these in AK and AL, referecing different cells

```
=ABS(AI2-W2)
```


```
=SQRT(POWER(AK2,2)+(POWER(AL2,2)))
```


```
=IF(BG2>0,SUM((BH2)/SUM((MINUTE(BG2)*60)+SECOND(BG2)))*2.2369,SUM((BH2)/SUM((MINUTE(BF2)*60)+SECOND(BF2)))*2.2369)
```

You have to start somewhere for Time And Relative Dimensions In Space

I guess Rolf would say, Can You See What It Is Yet

The aim was to discover the Terminal Velocity between two Map locations, with a reducing time frame. Its alright, I have already laughed at me, feel free to join in


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 7, 2009)

mole999 said:


> Two of these in AK and AL, ... The aim was to discover the Terminal Velocity between two Map locations...


 Well, firstly, you need to get the right MVP's on this thread. AFAIK, HalfAce is our only MVP in Alaska (AK) and Just_Jon is our only MVP in Alabama (AL). HTH.


----------



## mole999 (Jan 7, 2009)

lol, hilarious


----------

